# Minimalist Photography



## UncleRico

This is an experiment. I hope you don't mind, but this assignment is a companion to a thread I started by asking the question, "What is minimalist photography," so you might want to reference it for background information. 

Here's the poem for the assignment. It's a classic Imagist poem by Ezra Pound.
IN A STATION OF THE METRO

The apparition of these faces in the crowd;
Petals on a wet, black bough.


--Ezra Pound
​Have fun with it.

Link to referenced post: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/157235-what-minimalist-photography.html


----------



## craig

I trust this is going to be a great thread. This was a random shot I took at the local abandoned Mental Institution. Ended up bringing a model here and it is great location.

Love & Bass


----------



## dcclark

Fascinating. I'm not sure I really understand, but this really strikes a chord with me -- I think I have some minimalist tendencies already. I'll try posting something here later.


----------



## DeadEye




----------



## dcclark

DeadEye -- I swear, I was just about to post a very similar photo! So instead I'll post a different one, and just link to my own Stairway to Fuel Oil photo (yes, I got a bit slap-happy -- I definitely do _not_ think that art must be serious all the time).

Here is another one. It is very minimalist, and has a single clear subject. Is this the idea? Spare composition, single strong subject, lack of distractions? I'm curious to hear.


----------



## UncleRico

craig said:


> I trust this is going to be a great thread. This was a random shot I took at the local abandoned Mental Institution. Ended up bringing a model here and it is great location.
> 
> Love & Bass


 
Thanks for the post, Craig. I'm sorry for not responding sooner. 

I should say that I am a Noob, I just started this thread hoping to stimulate conversation. I'm happy to offer my opinions, but take them for what they are. (I also think I incorrectly started the thread.  Apparently, we're supposed to submit ideas for assignments--truly sorry mods) :blushing:

In my read of the poem, I think you captured the implied contrast well. 

I like the angle of your shot, and the colors are vivid.

Good job.

Ryan


----------



## UncleRico

DeadEye said:


>


 
Hey DeadEye.  I think this is a nice image.  It almost looks like you could rotate the image and seem something similar (kind of MC Escher (did I spell that right).

The high contrast also seems indicitave of the poem.

Ryan


----------



## UncleRico

dcclark said:


> DeadEye -- I swear, I was just about to post a very similar photo! So instead I'll post a different one, and just link to my own Stairway to Fuel Oil photo (yes, I got a bit slap-happy -- I definitely do _not_ think that art must be serious all the time).
> 
> Here is another one. It is very minimalist, and has a single clear subject. Is this the idea? Spare composition, single strong subject, lack of distractions? I'm curious to hear.



Hi DCClark.  I really like this one.  I think the blue and white are a nice contrast, which seems to be a theme in interpretation of Pound's poem.  In terms of your assumptions about minimalist photography, I'm not sure what the professionals say, but I think you've captured it.

Thanks for the submissions.  Maybe I'll have some time to try one of my own--way to busy this week.

Ryan


----------



## THORHAMMER

It's basically the universal truth that many times less is more. 
You don't have to coat it with a fancy word. But Ill admit it DOES get your 
attention.


----------



## a_spaceman

larger version here -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32222020@N05/3270063978/


----------



## inTempus




----------



## SrBiscuit

awesome shot deadeye


----------



## DeadEye

SrBiscuit said:


> awesome shot deadeye



Thank You.  Here is another from that day. The tank next to it had an interesting shadow from the guard loops on a vertical ladder. I post tilted and toned it to be abstract.


----------



## UncleRico

DeadEye said:


> Thank You. Here is another from that day. The tank next to it had an interesting shadow from the guard loops on a vertical ladder. I post tilted and toned it to be abstract.


 
DeadEye, really like the second shot.  Looks like musical notes or written Arabic.  Very cool.


----------



## UncleRico

I like your image a_spaceman.  I think it is interesting you chose to post an image that has a dark subject against a light background.  

The way I read the poem had me picturing a light subject against a dark background, but I think you show that the image coveyed in the poem illustrates the concept of contrast.

Thanks for sharing.

Ryan​


----------



## epp_b

How about this?


----------



## Battou

A couple of my older ones

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/117521-equipment-porn.html - Original TPF thread






Bigger Here

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/133932-chirping-silhouette-revised.html - Original TPF thread





Bigger Here


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## dizzyg44

I hope this is fitting for this thread......

From today playing my my new old 80-200/2.8

Straight from camera, than cropped.


----------



## epp_b




----------



## dizzyg44

I originally took since water drop shots all seem to be the rage these days, but wanted to get some in the wild.

On 2nd thought though I think they would go better here.

Doing these intentionally from well over 100 feet using an old 80-200/2.8 push pull was rather challenging.


----------



## b0jangles

Well, I'm not sure if it would be considered minimalist or not, but here's my contribution. Love the poem, by the way.


----------



## nikonpreap




----------



## Dionysus




----------



## bigtwinky

Lovely shot epp_b
Dionysus, that is just a crazy picture.  Something about the pink and the snow hehe.  Did you do any PP on it?


----------



## Dionysus

hope its a good "crazy" lol..ya i made the pink stand out a little bit more, and put made the shadows in the snow a little bolder, so there would be more of a contrast.  other than that though, didn't have to do much.


----------



## old grumpy

Under the sign


----------



## Rise

I took this for my first Photo 1 course in college with traditional photography.  The assignment then was "texture" but i think it works here!


----------



## SympL

Sorry, a mis-post.


----------



## Joves

Might as well get in on this one. This maybe minimal.


----------



## vd853

Rebel XS 70-200mm f4L IS USM on a tripod


----------



## eduboy

here's my share






Very good thread... keep it up!


----------



## mpasq66




----------



## AtlPikMan

Ive decided to give Minimalism a shot. Heres what i have so far...


----------



## [Dillz]

I Like the first & second photos. 
keep up the good work!


----------



## pony




----------



## epp_b




----------



## mishele




----------



## txphotog

Hope this will work. I actually took this Yesterday while going to get video highlights of a high school football game. I saw this lone tree in the middle of nowhere, and thought it looked cool. I think the b&w along with a little grain makes it more appealing than the color version. The 2 black areas along the right horizon were 2 cows grazing.


----------



## DIRT

...I havent posted on this board in years!  i needed some inspiration so i came back, it worked, i want to shoot again!

This is an old shot i took... 6x6 format


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## webmasterdenavi

Megacool post! if anyone else has anything it would be much appreciated. Great post Enjoy!
Thanks a million!


----------



## inTempus




----------



## OGDaniel

I really love all the photos presented in this thread. Here's mine =)


----------



## asila

I need suggestion to improve


----------



## thebeatles




----------



## bigtwinky

I have posted this one up on TPF for CC, so might as well post it up here.

I have not had time to correct the 2 flaws in the image... the fact that its slightly slanted and not even on both sides.  But I will


----------



## LaFoto

The Building Site:


----------



## bigtwinky

Love the background in that image LaFoto.  The whole thing reminds me of a sandbox


----------



## epp_b




----------



## Plankton




----------



## jnm




----------



## CupCakeCommando

I like this one a lot. it speaks to me


----------



## gaburko




----------



## old grumpy

Yes, i like that one!!


----------



## hossmaster




----------



## mishele




----------



## PhotoXopher




----------



## DeadEye




----------



## robbie_vlad




----------



## brianT




----------



## icassell

I dunno .... do either of these work?


----------



## mishele

brianT said:


>



LOVE IT!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mishele

Ian I like the Volleyball net!! I play, so thats a cool shot!


----------



## icassell

Thanks, mishele.  It was getting dark at Cape May and the players had left ...


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## RauschPhotography




----------

